# Cheapest blue laser pointer



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2007)

Where can I buy a cheap blue handheld laser?
I'm not interested in power, even a 1mw will do it for me, but it must be really cheap:thumbsup:


----------



## Freyth (Nov 16, 2007)

You can try www.laserglow.com they have blue handheld pointers. But just to let you know, blue does not come together with cheap.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 16, 2007)

It'd be much cheaper to build a blu-ray pointer or even buy one that has been homemade. I have seen a group buy for tubes with drivers for $40ish and diodes are flooding eBay. There are several BINs for $100 or so. MUCH cheaper than a 473nm pointer. But like every CPFer here, I one one of both.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2007)

Freyth said:


> You can try www.laserglow.com


 
mmmmm 489$ for a 0.6mw seems too much for me:shakehead


----------



## Fallingwater (Nov 16, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> mmmmm 489$ for a 0.6mw seems too much for me


Holy crap O_O that's a lot of money for a laser that can't burn stuff.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 16, 2007)

I haven't found a satisfactory true blue laser pointer at a price I can afford yet. Just like greenies they'll come down eventually. I have my hat in for a blu-ray (purple laser) group buy, but it is closed now. 
Hopefully pure solid state greens and blues will happen soon. I really don't like pumped lasers all that much.


----------



## Heruursciences (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a half dead blu-ray laser pointer that puts out about 0.8mW, It can be yours for $50, delivered, paypal is ok.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2007)

PM sent Heru:thumbsup:
Btw, I always find ps3 replacement lasers on ebayfor around 40$, but it's the complete unit, so I'm assuming the diode alone would cost half the price, but where can I find and buy it?


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 17, 2007)

There are several on eBay at the moment. The group buys were a much better deal though. Seems like two or three just ended... I think there is one for tubes and drivers also still going on.


----------



## o0o (Jun 13, 2008)

Will the price of blue laser pointers eventually come down, as green did?

I'd love to have a blue, but I'm not about to pay several hundred for one.

How long will it take for blue laser pointer prices to reach reasonable prices?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're referring to 473nm blue DPSS lasers, the price probably won't come down significantly at all; the primary reason is because there is no huge market for the 473nm wavelength besides novelty uses, so a lot of them are not made.

Blu-ray (violet-emitting) lasers are coming ***WAY*** down in price - from a couple of thousand just a year ago to hardly over $150 now.
A year ago, that $2,000.00 would buy you several mW - now you can get 130mW+ for $160.


----------



## Illum (Jun 14, 2008)

Craig, care to reference where you got this?
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/blu-ray4.htm

$160 sell is a steal...a blue ray diode cost just as much seperately


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Craig, care to reference where you got this?
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/blu-ray4.htm
> 
> $160 sell is a steal...a blue ray diode cost just as much seperately


It was originally *this unit*; the laser's maker offered to upgrade it for me - this was primarily to swap the laser diode and adjust the driver circuit to the increase current output imposed by the new laser diode.


----------



## RDZombie (Jun 16, 2008)

like others have said, just look around on fleabay, there are a few options to choose from. Build your own 473 laser crystal sets :cough cough, nudge nudge: to complete units


----------



## Illum (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, buying on ebay has its risks if your not in the field. [I.E. buying an uncollimated blue ray laser diode and mod it into a portable laser is like buying a class IV CO2 Laser and firing it up in a room full of mirrors]

Personally I would much rather spend a little fortune buying an assembled kit, but again thats just me:candle:


----------

